# Germany: Rescue Helicopter burnt out / Oxygen bottle in Ambulance blew up



## Medix (May 22, 2009)

A german Rescue Helicopter called "Christoph 51" burnt out today in southwest germany after there was a explosive flame on a oxygen bottle when the bottle was checked by a paramedic. The paramedic has suffered heavy burn wounds.
See photos on the Helicopter News Website: http://rth.info/news/news.php?id=845


An Ambulance was destroyed yesterday in the City of Munich (München) after a oxygen bottle blew up. The crew treat a patient inside the Ambulance, as they noticed a problem with the oxygen bottle. Immediately the crew escaped with the patient, moments later the bottle blew up.
See photos on the Fire News Website: http://www.feuerwehr.de/einsatz/berichte/einsatz.php?n=8117


----------



## nomofica (May 23, 2009)

not checking their bottles for broken seals it seems?


----------



## Scout (May 23, 2009)

What does Druckgefäßzerknall men, explosion?


At a random guess i'd say someone lubbed up the cylinder centrally with the wrong lube.


----------



## Medix (May 24, 2009)

Scout said:


> What does Druckgefäßzerknall men, explosion?



Detonation of a vessel that is pressurized.


----------



## Scout (May 24, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 25, 2009)

Medix said:


> Detonation of a vessel that is pressurized.



Ha ha, I love how German has a specific word for something that takes an entire sentence to express in English.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (May 25, 2009)

Ouch! Both of those look veerey expensive!


----------

